# 5x5 mixup mod



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 16, 2017)

I modded a v cube 5 into a mixup 5x5,


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Cool


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 4, 2018)

I am going to make a video on it in the next couple of weeks so check my YouTube channel! (TipsterTrickster)


----------

